# 1979 "Smoothie" Build



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey guys and gals. Just some preliminary pics, but I'm finally getting around to this project as it's been sitting on my "to do" shelf for nearly 5 years. The kit is fully assembled with SOME seam work already done, but still lots to finish (fill, sand, prime, etc). I had a base and a placard made. Got some brass tubing from my local Ace Hardware. Believe it or not, the 1979 chiller decals are still viable and I plan on using them. I have a nice set of JTGraphics decals and some Culttvman Aztec templates. I plan to do this build justice as the "smoothie" kits are getting more rare as time passes. Anyway, stay tuned for some progress pics...(no, I'm not lighting it)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully you reinforced the area where the pylon meets the secondary hull.
If I recall this kit correctly, the connection at this point is pretty weak and breaks easily.
Other than that, it was a great kit for its day.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Makes me wanna break one of mine out and take a whack at it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like a standard Enterprise to me. I thought the 'SMOOTHIE' had no gridlines molded into the hull.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Looks like a standard Enterprise to me. I thought the 'SMOOTHIE' had no gridlines molded into the hull.


Yeah. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Smoothie has gridlines, just no 3D aztecking.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I can remember racing to the Hobby Shop the morning of December 8, 1979 and grabbing this kit up after seeing the film the night before. It was done by dinner time. Oh the speedy abilities of youth......as with other things, faster is not better!!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Cappy1 said:


> Hopefully you reinforced the area where the pylon meets the secondary hull.
> If I recall this kit correctly, the connection at this point is pretty weak and breaks easily.
> Other than that, it was a great kit for its day.


Yes. Some parts were warped pretty good too. I had to use super glue/clamps/generous putty application to fix them.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Ductapeforever said:


> Looks like a standard Enterprise to me. I thought the 'SMOOTHIE' had no gridlines molded into the hull.


Grid line yes, imitation aztek no.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, got all of the seam work done for the nacelles, neck and secondary hull. The saucer (mainly windows) is going to give me quite a hassle. I ran out of primer, so I can't get it primed for pictures. I'll finish it up tomorrow and then it's base coat/aztec time! Here are pics of the decals...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have a couple, along with modified resin parts. Haven't built them yet. Taking a poke at a non-smoothie to get my bearings on the kit again. I love the purple grills, just as I remember them on the film. I think I read that a printer's ink was used to make them that color.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I read that it was machinist's bluing.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ah, that must have been it!


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Rare to see those smoothies.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

zenomorp, I'm looking forward to seeing the Aztec on this one. 

I have one of these I started a couple of years ago and put aside and hopefully will get back to soon. I also plan on painting on the Aztec with pearl paints.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Today I picked up some more White Primer to finish up the seam work (as best as I can) along with Some Pearl White and Metallic Clear Blue (to 'dust' after the Pearl White is applied)...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I have a non-smoothie waiting to be built- lots of sanding awaits; I love a challenge!:thumbsup:
I'll be watching this build! Do us proud, man!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok. All seam work done. All window work done. All filling/sanding done. All primed and ready for Pearl White application after I go through and re-scribe a lot of areas, but that will be done after the primer fully dries. Here are some pics. Opinions/Comments welcome!...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No comments, other than it looks like you're doing awesome work on a classic kit!!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks! 2 coats of Pearl White applied. Now I play the waiting game...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What, no phaser bumps or running/formation lights????
It's looking good though, can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks beautiful!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Great build thus far, this model has a lot of sentimental value. I don't feel having the PL 350 refit around diminishes this old AMT kit at all.

Of all the AMT Trek models I built as a kid, this one is the one I enjoyed the most. The fact it has numerous inaccuracies doesn't matter, it was cool then and still looks cool to me now. I want to build my smoothie also more or less stock and using the holographic stickers . There won't be any attempt to modify the model except to install a DLM clear deflector dish. I basically want it to look like the advertisement back in the day: http://space1970.blogspot.com/2011/03/best-hobby-kits-this-side-of-jupiter.html
If anyone has found a to utilize the original rub down decals, I would be interested. I don't know if the original sheet could be scanned, touched up, and printed on decal paper. It would just be nice to recreate what I once build just as close as possible (minus the excessive use of testors tube glue on the engine pylons and subsequent engine droop). 

This one looking good :thumbsup:!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree, and still feel the old AMT smoothie is a classic. With all it's _inaccuracies_ it still looks like the Refit to me. With a decent paint job and decals it'll build up quite nicely.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I only made the smoothie once about the time it came out. Time, clutter & room cleanings ended up destroying it. *snif*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There should be a plastic burnisher for rubbing down the dry transfers supplied as a part in the kit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> There should be a plastic burnisher for rubbing down the dry transfers supplied as a part in the kit.


Here's a blast from the past: http://www.paperinkarts.com/spoon.html


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Well...7.5 hours after beginning, I'm ready for the top coats....


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a lot of work, but it'll be worth the effort when it's done.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Man, that must have cost a couple of hours to maks all this. 
Am already getting annoyed masking my big Refit nacelle Aztec,
so I can feel waht you have gone through here. Respect!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Here you go guys and gals. Detail paint and decals are all that remain. Not sure if I should do a final gloss coat or "pearl" gloss coat. If I do a pearl gloss, that will take away from the aztec "effect," so I am leaning towards just leaving it the way it is because the bright white top coats was a semi-gloss as well as the pearl white base coats. Regardless, here are some pics. Opinions?...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's dedication.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Zeno,
I just finished mine (sans aztecing). Watching your build is like deja vu!

my finished "smoothie" (ultra smoothed that is).
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=388609


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

*zenomorp*, *redline hunter*: Both of you are really making something wonderful out of this old kit. My hat, she is off to you both


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

The aztec came out perfect! Well done.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Zeno, this is really sweet! :thumbsup: The aztecing looks awesome. That was a lot of tedious masking. The kit makes it better, but they still gotta get applied correctly. Good show!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

those pics with the tape prior to painting makes it look like a tiger.:tongue:
The clear coats you mentioned are they from a rattle can or airbrush????


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I only use rattle cans and bottle paints. Airbrushing is beyond my ability. 

Question: I know the colors for the strongback, neck, and deflector housing on the 1701-A is "Intermidiate Blue," but what about the 1701? I know it was supposed to be a lighter green that blue. Anyone have a correct paint guide that's more accurate to the 1701 vs. the 1701-A? I want to make the colors as accurate to the original 1701 as possible. Thanks!

EDIT: Nevermind. I found it...


----------



## starracer73 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is incredible. I just started modeling so I will wait for such an ambitious project. Can I ask how many man hours you put into this so far?


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

starracer73 said:


> This is incredible. I just started modeling so I will wait for such an ambitious project. Can I ask how many man hours you put into this so far?


As is stands now....I'd have to estimate it at 40. Will probably be on the high side of 50 when I'm done. Filling, masking, and sanding take up a majority of the time. Of course, you don't count the time it takes waiting for the paint to dry.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know if it helps, but Testors duck egg blue is pretty close to the "light engineering green" shade on your screenshot there:

http://www.testors.com/products/136811

It's a bit greener when you see it in person -- I used it to do the trim on my Oberth


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Paint progress. My Blue-Grays turned out to be a little TOO dark, but hey, that's ok. This isn't a museum build. Regardless, here is a little paint progress update...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Comin' along nicely Zeno. The subtlety of the aztec looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Keep it comin'! Love seeing this old kit done well!!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

ALL DONE! Here's the pic heavy completion thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=388877


----------

